# arimidex. vs aromasin



## jyoung8j (Nov 13, 2012)

Which is better to run during a test cycle.. Wht are difference in each.. thx j


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

Let me sum it up for you with my experience with both.

Arimidex has dried me up so bad many times it was almost impossible to lift as my points hurt real bad, Aromasin has never done this too me.

Arimidex has a rebound effect which sucks but Aromasin don't.

Arimidex will stop you from feeling like a girl but when you come off your now a Tranny Aromasin makes a man at of you and when you come off your still a man.

I wouldn't listen nd ran Arimidex for 3 years then I switched to Aromasin and will not turn back.

I feel Aromasin works best!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 13, 2012)

X2 ^^^^^^^^^^^ Not even a close decision ... take the Aromasin (12.5 mg/eod).

Respect,
Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea thts Wht I thought a friend was asking me bout it and said thought was harsher and aromasin was way to go.. thx for summing tht up guys.


----------



## Jt79zxt (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the summary SFGiants


----------



## UG (Nov 13, 2012)

Aromasin by far if you need it.  Guys just feel better while using it.. a-dex drys you ou tlike noones busines if you arent spot on with t either.  Doesnt take much to work, 12.5mg a day or eod if you are running high test or are just sensitive.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 13, 2012)

stane all day... f dex


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 13, 2012)

We decide on aromasin.. he listened to me once I showed him ur guys comments.. thx


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

Stane train all the way


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 16, 2012)

stane is the way.. 12.5 ed works for me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer stane. I've used every AI available and stane works for me. Some people adex works better for them. The only down side to stane I see is its steroidal an slightly suppresive. If you run an AI during pct, you might want to run adex.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 16, 2012)

I was under the assumption that since adex is a type II inhibitor, it's effectiveness is greatly weakened by SERMs. On the other hand, because aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor, it is not effected by SERMs. While it may be slightly suppressive,  it is only temporary and is the better choice for AI during PCT if you choose to run one.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 16, 2012)

You don't want anything, whether slightly suppresive or very suppresive, when you're shut down and trying to restart your HPTA. Letro is also a type 2 inhibitor and is suggested by Dr. Scally, who is the most knowlegable person regarding PCT IMO, alongside SERM treatment due to Aromasin being suppresive.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with you on Dr. Scally, makes sense as far as not wanting any suppression even if slight or temporary. Sounds like Letro would be favored in this case. Letro is stronger of the two(adex) and since it is stronger, the effectiveness of it  being weakened by SERMs would not effect it's usefulness in PCT.


----------

